# MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???



## Hawk321 (7. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kennt die Marke "Mikado" ? Eine polnische Marke mit den üblichen Importen und nichts selbst gebaut (wie fast alle mitlerweile).

Die Ruten sehen gut aus und sind günstig, nur taugen die auch was?

Gleiche gilt für die Rollen von denen, besonders die MIKADO AIRSPACE
welche auch bei Trabucco verkauft wird.


Leider hab ich nirgends brauchbare Tests gefunden und Angelmagazine...nun ja, wirklich etwas getestet haben die noch nie...meiner Meinung nach.

Versuch wert, oder doch lieber bei Shimano und co bleiben?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2014)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Mikado war 2010 Sponsor der slowakischen Spinnfischer Nationalmannschaft..sagt zumindest die Werbung,den Fish Hunter Gufi im Bild gibts aber immer noch..wird hier zumeist als lose Ware verkauft(u.a.Angeldomäne Ladenfiliale)

Ruten und Rollen,tja..gute Frage ob das brauchbar ist,ansonsten,falls machbar evtl.Infos über poln.Anglerforen einholen?Die Kollegen dort dürften damit wohl mehr Praxiserfahrung haben?


----------



## Hawk321 (7. April 2014)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Keine Ahnung, ich spreche kein polnisch.

Einige Modelle sind auch bei Askari zu finden ....|uhoh:

Einen Händler bei Ebay hab ich mal angeschrieben, leider meldet der sich nicht, obwohl angeblicher importer...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2014)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Hmm..hab mir jetzt mal auf die Schnelle einige Infos zur Mikado Airspace zur Gemüte geführt..wusste gar nicht, das in D u.a.der matchanglershop.de die auch führt.

Liest sich erstmal nicht übel,Design ist m.M.n. etwas gewagt aber gelungen..


----------



## Hawk321 (7. April 2014)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Hab ich anfangs auch gedacht. Sieht man sich das Schnurlaufröllchen mal genauer an, so wurde nur ein standart Röllchen eingebaut, bei geflochtener Schnur sehe ich Komplikationen....



Trabucco verkauft die gleiche Rolle.

Der Ebay Händler, welche ich oben erwähnte, verkauft die Rollen und Ruten von 10€ bis 80€.

Eine Matchrute für ca 49.-€ ...was soll ich davon halten. Zumal der Händler auf mich einen wenig seriösen Eindruck hinterlässt, alles ist nur 1:1 vom Katalog kopiert worden...

Ich glaub, ich lass das mal mit dem testen.


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2014)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Setz mal bitte einen Link! Ich würde mir die Sachen gern mal ansehen.

Mir is, als ob ein Kumpel ne Mikado Matchrute vom Polenmarkt hat...die war gut, soweit ich weiß. 

Warum auch nicht??? Was der Chinanmann bastelt, ist immer das gleiche im Standardbereich...die Frage ist nur, welche Vorgaben der "Hersteller" macht und welches Label raufkommt und wie groß die Gewinnspanne ist.

Es ist mehr als wahrscheinlich, daß in der Mikado Fabrik auch hier bekanntere Marken hergestellt werden...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. April 2014)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

http://www.mikado.pl/en/


----------



## Hawk321 (8. April 2014)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Ich bin nicht dagegen abgeneigt.

Nur habe in letzter Zeit soviele Fehlgriffe gehabt, das ich mittlerweile Denkem, Shimano, Sportex ok, der Rest naja...


Hängt leider auch mit den grottenschlechten Händlern bei mir zusammen.


----------



## Kurt Hose (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Beim Stöbern im Netz  bin ich auf die Balzer Metallica ACE gestoßen.
Sieht irgendwie der Mikado verdöchtig ähnlich. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich von Balzer oder von Mikado halten soll. Hat da einer beim andern abgekupfert oder haben die sich da zusammen was gebastelt. #c


----------



## Tricast (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

MIKADO wird in Deutschland seit neuestem durch die JAO Sport GmbH vertreten. Dahinter stehen die ehemaligen Mitarbeiter von SPRO Deutschland.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Was unsere Angelläden hier unbedingt brauchen ist noch ein Importeur von billigem China Mist. Hab die Mikado Werbung in den Angelzeitschriften gesehen. Und dachte da noch, das sieht ja irgendwie billig aus.

Eben mal etwas gegoogelt.

Mikado: http://www.mikado.pl/en/mikado-airspace-4008-fd-reel-test/
Balzer: http://www.amazon.de/Balzer-METALLICA-ACE-1030/dp/B00H7ASE7W

Firmen die nichts selber Herstellen sind mir suspekt und in der Regel auch kein Garant für Qualität. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. Und wenn ich das schon sehe, das dieselbe Rolle unter unterschiedlichen Namen untewegs ist. Jupp, das bringt uns richtig was...


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*



Kurt Hose schrieb:


> Beim Stöbern im Netz  bin ich auf die Balzer Metallica ACE gestoßen.
> Sieht irgendwie der Mikado verdöchtig ähnlich.
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich von Balzer oder von Mikado halten soll. Hat da einer beim andern abgekupfert oder haben die sich da zusammen was gebastelt. #c



Das wird made in China Ware sein und Mikado und Balzer kaufen da nur ein. Andere Firmen machen sich wenigstens noch Mühe und verändern an den Rollen ein wenig das Aussehen. Nicht mein Fall.


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Das Thema gab es doch schon zig mal bei zig Sachen. Wer ist denn wirklich "Hersteller" und stellt Rollen her? Soweit ich weiß Ryobi. Eventuell Shimano, Daiwa, Penn. Gefertigt wird ohnehin in China, zum allergrößten Teil.

Und so wie mir das erzählt wurde, fahren die Einkäufer der "Allerweltsmarken" nach China, gucken sich an, was der eigentlich Hersteller (der Chinamann) zusammendengeln und anbieten kann...und verkaufen das dann mit ihrem Label mehr oder weniger verändert...

Von daher ist Mikado mit Sicherheit weder besser noch schlechter als DAM, Balzer, Exori bla blie blupp...es kommt nur darauf an, was die Einkäufer dort kaufen, welche Qualität und welche Ware...da sind dann halt gute und weniger gute Sachen bei.

Das Problem wird wie häufig sein, dass es dann natürlich wieder nach nem Jahr keine Ersatzteile gibt, weil der "Hersteller" schon eine Generation weiter ist.

Während es nahezu unproblematisch ist, für länger laufende Serien wie die Slammer oder so Ersatzteile ranzukriegen, ist das für eine wesentlich jüngere Balzer nicht möglich...allein das gibt zu denken.

Aber ein positives gibts...die Mikado Gummifische sind preiswert und fangen  .


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Bei höherpreisigen Sachen halt einfach anfassen, prüfen, abwägen und dann kaufen. Bei Kleinzeug darf man dann auch schon mal ein Experiment wagen. Auf die Art und Weise bin ich drauf gekommen, dass z.B. Lineaeffe gar nicht so ramschig ist, wie die Preise und der relativ bedeutungslose Name vermuten lässt. Da sind für kleines Geld teilweise recht tolle und mehr als preiswerte Sachen dabei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*



Andal schrieb:


> .... dass z.B. Lineaeffe gar nicht so ramschig ist, wie die Preise und der relativ bedeutungslose Name vermuten lässt. Da sind für kleines Geld teilweise recht tolle und mehr als preiswerte Sachen dabei.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Echt?
Erzähl mal was gibts da Brauchbares?
Im das Zeuch hab ich immer n Bogen gemacht.|supergri


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Die ersten Bekanntschaften mit Lineaeffe hab ich in, logisch, Italien gemacht. Da sind sie dick im Geschäft. Die Boloruten sind zwar keine filigranen Rennpferde, aber wirklich treue Gäule. Ebenso die typischen "Mittelmeer-Ruten", also diese Teleskopruten mit den teilweise austauschbaren Zitterspitzen für die Molenfischerei.  Zum Plattfischangeln, wenn es nicht zu sehr brandet, oder als überlange Feederruten ideal. Die Sachen sind wirklich nicht teuer, aber solide und brauchbar. Das macht es angenehm, auch mal eine Schnapsidee auszuprobieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Danke.#6
Ich werd mir das Zeug bei Bedarf mal genauer ansehen.|bigeyes


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf die Art und Weise bin ich drauf gekommen, dass z.B. Lineaeffe gar nicht so ramschig ist, wie die Preise und der relativ bedeutungslose Name vermuten lässt.


da war ich auch recht überrascht.


----------



## Kurt Hose (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Ich bin auch nur drauf gestoßen weil ich die Balzer geschenkt bekommen habe zu Weihnachten.
 Glaube aber nicht das die so viel gekostet hat wie bei Amazon.
 Fand die Rolle bis jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlecht aber nun komm ich etwas ins grübeln.
 Werde mal weiter schauen wie sie sich verhält, vielleicht ist s9e ja gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

http://www.lineaeffe.it/catalog/

Wer mal einen Blick drauf werfen möchte. Ihr könnt ja mal versuchen zu zählen, wie viele Artikel es dort gibt, die man unter ganz anderen Namen kennt...!


----------



## Kneto (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Diese MIKADO Airspace/Balzer METALLICA ACE 1030 ist wohl eindeutig "Massenware" die bei vielen Herstellern/Vollsortiment´lern angeboten wird. Bei Alibaba kann man sie unter dem Namen "Catking ace30" erstehen. http://german.alibaba.com/p-detail/...kt3000-ultra-light-full-metal-1902669585.html
Was jetzt natürlich nich heißen muss, das sie qualitativ schlecht ist.


----------



## Rotauge (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*



Tricast schrieb:


> MIKADO wird in Deutschland seit neuestem durch die JAO Sport GmbH vertreten. Dahinter stehen die ehemaligen Mitarbeiter von SPRO Deutschland.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Oh, 

da hab ich wohl was verpasst. Was war denn da los?


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Ich hab mal etwa 1,8 km Lineaeffe Hikaru Mono für 5€ gekauft und bin immer noch höchst zufrieden.
Außerdem hatte ich eine günstige Karpfenrute von Lineaeffe, ca. 30€.
Vom Blank her top, schöne Aktion und ordentlich Rückgrat. 
Leider war die Rute nicht so toll verarbeitet, der Lack war voller Blasen und die Ringe nicht ganz in Flucht.
Wie bereits gesagt wurde, sind die Ruten echte Arbeitstiere, ich hab meine auch zweckentfremdet und als Brandungsrute am Meer geschändet, Salzwasser, zu viel Gewicht und etliche Stürze hat die Rute gut überstanden, bis sie geklaut wurde.
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, das Zeug im Laden anzufassen, macht man mit Lineaeffe bestimmt seltener einen Fehlkauf als beim "Markenkauf" im Internet!


----------



## Kneto (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Hier noch ein Artikel über Mikado, aus der aktuellen F&F.
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=b7878d-1423320630.jpg


----------



## DUSpinner (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Für meine Reise nach Kanada bin ich auf der Suche nach einer kombinierten 2,40 m mit Verlängerungsteil auf 2,70 m Reise Spinnrute mit einem WG von 10-30 g auf die Marke Mikado Hirameki gestossen.
Optisch und preislich sowie vom Gewicht 188 gr auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht.
a) Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute bzw. mit dieser mir nicht bekannten Marke?

b) Neben dt. Tackledealer wird im Netz diese Ruten auch von topfish.pl angeboten? 

c) Hat jemand dort schon bestellt und wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## DUSpinner (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Anscheinend hat hier keine Erfahrungen mit der Angelgerätemarke Mikado gemacht. Dann werde ich halt mich nach anderem Tackle umsehen...


----------



## Mateo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

@ DUSpinner,

Mikado ist leider hier auf dem Markt wenig verbreitet, daher werden nicht viele dazu was sagen können. Ich selbst habe eine Rute von Mikado, eine Spinne für schwere Baits 70-190g. Bin absolut zufrieden, gut verarbeitet, macht ihren Job ordentlich. Ich kenne die Marke aus Polen, dort wird sie oft und gern gefischt, deswegen hast du sie auch auf topfish.pl entdeckt (übrigens ein guter Laden, kannst ohne Bedenken bestellen). 

Die NIHONTO Serie ist durchaus beliebt und bekommt gute Kritiken.

LG
Mateo


----------



## DUSpinner (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: MIKADO, Qualität oder Schrott???*

Hi Mateo,

Danke für die Info. Hört sich interessant an. Werde vermutlich dann doch diese Rute ordern.


----------

